
Snapblocks – The Ever Evolving Sketch Library - marizmelo
https://snapblocks.io
======
marizmelo
Hey HN community, I would love to get some feedback about my latest side
project.

Snapblocks.io

A Sketch Library that continues to be updated based on user requests(coming
soon) and by myself. I have create the first set of 200+ components in Sketch
for the initial launch.

I would appreciate feedback about the website and intro video, and if you are
willing to give the Library a go it would be great to get feedback on that
too.

I am using the year/update license model. That means that if someone pays for
the license on the website, that person will get a year of updates.

Since we are in the subject, how do you guys would share the Library? Dropbox
link, file by e-mail, license system with license generator, sync server? Open
to ideas. Right now I setup a simple password protected page that people can
use to download the file.

Thank you everyone!

